# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  اغرب اخبار 2010-----------

## هلا

*جمعت صحيفه عالميه
اطرف واغرب الاخبار العالميه 
من التى حدثت فى السنوات القليلة الماضيه
ومنها
:
سبيسيوزا كازيبوري نائبة رئيس أوغندا قالت لزوجها حين صفعها: 
إنك تضرب نائب رئيس الدولة وهذا يستدعي تدخل الجيش 
----------
ملك المغرب محمد السادس أصدر قراراً بالعفو عن 7100 سجين بمناسبة حفل ختان ابنه 

--------------
مهندس معماري مصري صمم أول مسجد سيقام على كوكب المريخ حرصاً منه على أهمية صلاة المسلمين في المسجد
-------------
الناخبون في مدينة سان فرنسيسكو رفضوا إطلاق اسم جورج بوش على مركز للصرف الصحي 
في مدينتهم بحجة أن اسمه يعدّ ملوثاً أكثر من الصرف الصحي ذاته 
---------------
جامعة فورتسبوغ الألمانية نشرت إعلاناً في الصحف أنها بحاجة إلى 170 محششا للتطوع لإجراء تجارب عليهم أثناء قيادة السيارة 
--------------
المليونير الألماني شتيفان ليشتابه يلقى حتفه طعناً في تركيا بعد أن هرب من ألمانيا من السجن الذي ينتهي مدة حكمه فيه عام 2011م 
بسبب رفضه دفع ليرة تركية واحدة (47 سنتاً) لشحاذ تركي 
-------------
صرح الأمير فيليب زوج الملكة إليزابيث بأنه يقتضي عليه أن يسير دائماً خمس خطوات خلف زوجته 
------------

وعد الحاخام عوديا يوسف بإرسال ناخبيه إلى الطابق الخامس من الجنة إذا انتخبوه 
-------------
تحظر القوانين في معظم المدن الألمانية الاستحمام أو سحب سيفون الحمام بعد الساعة العاشرة ليلاً خشية إزعاج الجيران 
------------
أجبر وزير الزراعة الإسباني ميغيل آرياس على الاستقالة لأنه قال: الاعتناء بالري كالاعتناء بالمرأة 
-------------
بيل كلينتون ينام بجوار كلبه بسبب غياب زوجته هيلاري الطويل والمتكرر 
----------
مدينة كاسكافيل البرازيلية تفرض عقوبة صارمة على الموظفين النمامين أثناء العمل 

----------
الأمريكي أريك ويلكز قتل زوجته طعناً بالسكين لانزعاجه من كثرة غسيل يديها 
-----------
ألقي القبض على موظف فى برج المراقبة في مطار عمان لأنه قال لطيار شركة العال الإسرائيلية عند إقلاع طائرته: 
اذهبوا إلى الجحيم.. بدلاً من: رافقتكم السلامة 









*

----------


## mylife079

تحشيش الاخبار 

يسلمو هلا


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمووووووووووووووووووهلا

----------


## سامي السرحان

يعطيكي العافيه هلا ،،، زي ما بحكوا عيش كثير بتشوف وبتسمع كثير برضو..

----------


## جوليانا

*شكرا يا هلا*

----------


## هلا

شكرا الكم عالمرور
mylife
totoalharbi
سامي السرحان 
جوليانا



 :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلمووووووو هلا....

----------


## سامي السرحان

مع اني رديت من اول بس حبيت اقرأهم ثاني مره عن جد اخبار حلوه .

يسلموا عالنقل ؟؟

----------

